# blunt



## Namarne

Bonjour, 

J'ai trouvé il y a longtemps ce mot de résonance anglaise dans un roman français (_Rue des Boutiques Obscures,_ de P. Modiano). Pourriez-vous me dire si vous le connaissez et qu'est-ce que ça veut dire? 

Le contexte: 


> Le 10 _bis _est un immeuble étroit de quatre étages. (...) L'un des battants de la porte de l'immeuble était ouvert, la minuterie allumée. Un long vestibule aux murs gris. Au fond, une porte aux petits carreaux vitrés que j'ai eu de la peine à tirer, à cause du *blunt*. Un escalier sans tapis monte aux étages.


Merci beaucoup de votre aide, 

N


----------



## Oh là là

Bonjour,
j’espère que ça vous aidera:
http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/blunt


----------



## Namarne

Merci beaucoup, Oh là là, 

Oui, bien sûr le mot _existe _en anglais, mais comme adjectif et comme verbe. Peut-être c'est ça, de toute façon, mais j'ai de la peine à l'ajuster dans la phrase. Je me demandais si pour un Français le sens était clair, si c'était un anglicisme courant (si finalement c'est de l'Anglais), puisque même en connaissant le mot en Anglais je n'arrive pas à comprendre la phrase.


----------



## itka

Oui, c'est clair. 
Un "*blunt*" (probablement du nom de son inventeur) est un appareil installé sur le haut des portes, généralement dans des magasins ou lieux publics, qui les referme automatiquement.

Il les referme, mais avec lenteur et oppose une certaine résistance si on veut les tirer pour les refermer soi-même, plus vite.


----------



## Namarne

Oh, je vous remercie, itka, je n'y aurais jamais pensé, je crois. (Et si on me demande comment ça se dit en Espagnol, je ne le saurais pas non plus.) 

Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## itka

Je viens de voir que ça s'écrit habituellement "blount".
C'est curieux, je l'avais toujours vu écrit "blunt" mais il semble que ce soit une mauvaise orthographe...


----------



## Maître Capello

Je tiens tout de même à préciser que d'une part je ne connaissais ni _blunt_ ni _blount_ et d'autre part que l'un et l'autre termes sont absents de la plupart des dictionnaires (_Petit Robert_, _Petit Larousse, TLFi_…). En outre, avant l'explication d'Itka, je n'avais aucune idée du sens que pouvait avoir ce terme malgré le contexte…


----------



## itka

A mon avis, c'est un nom propre devenu un temps nom commun et qui a plus ou moins disparu aujourd'hui en même temps que l'objet... Est-ce que ça existe encore, ces trucs qui refermaient doucement les portes ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



itka said:


> A mon avis, c'est un nom propre devenu un temps nom commun et qui a plus ou moins disparu aujourd'hui en même temps que l'objet... Est-ce que ça existe encore, ces trucs qui refermaient doucement les portes ?


Jusqu'à aujourd'hui j'appelais ça un groom (automatique)... et, bien sûr que oui, ça existe partout...


----------



## itka

Mais est-ce encore la même marque ?
J'ai retrouvé sur Google, le slogan célèbre : _"Ne fermez pas la porte, le blunt s'en chargera !"_


----------



## Nicomon

Je connaissais l'objet, mais pas le nom.  J'aurais dit « ferme-porte à ressort ».

itka a raison pour ce qui est du nom propre, non seulement devenu nom commun, mais déformé de Blount à blunt.

J'ai trouvé sur google (mais en anglais, donc je ne peux l'écrire ici) « Blount ________(nom de l'invention) ». L'inventeur serait Eugene I. Blount (brevet d'invention 458357)

L'équivalent français, selon le GDT, du nom de l'invention (______ après Blount) est bêtement (je vous le donne en mille ) « ferme-porte».  

C'était peut-être à l'origine un « ferme-porte Blount » ?


----------



## Oh là là

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> 
> 
> Jusqu'à aujourd'hui j'appelais ça un groom (automatique)... et, bien sûr que oui, ça existe partout...


 
Dans ce contexte moi aussi, je connais très bien le mot  *groom* qui se rencontre souvent dans les texte concernant la construction (j’en vois un sur la porte devant moi), mais je ne savais pas que *blunt* signifiait le même objet


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis étonnée de cette utilisation du mot « groom ».   Pour moi un groom (bell-boy) c'est :


> Définition :
> Jeune domestique en livrée, chargé de faire les courses dans les hôtels, restaurants, etc. (Le Petit Robert. Paris, La Société du nouveau Littré, 1972, p. 810).


  Ce ne serait pas cet objet? Donc, encore un nom propre devenu nom commun?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

En effet, Groom, Velux, Digicode sont des noms propres devenus noms communs...


----------



## CapnPrep

A propos de groom (attention, le fil est en anglais ).

Et toujours en anglais, vous l'aurez deviné : Le nom _Blount_ se prononce très souvent comme s'il était écrit « _Blunt_ ».


----------



## Oh là là

Nicomon said:


> Je suis étonnée de cette utilisation du mot « groom ». Pour moi un groom (bell-boy) c'est :
> Ce ne serait pas cet objet Donc, encore un nom propre devenu nom commun?


 
A l’époque, dans une traduction sur la construction que je faisais j’ai rencontre le mot *groom*, dont la traduction  ressemblait à la signification de votre citation. Etonnée, j’ai posé la question aux constructeur, et, pour que je comprenne,  ils m’ont montré  un objet pareil a ça : 
http://www.dvdov.ru/product/closers/diplomat.html#choice
Maintenant je pense que peut-être c’est le nom du fabricant ?
http://www.mesclefs.com/annuaire_fabricant_ferme_portes.html


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je suppose qu'un bl(o)unt c'est ça (ou ça y ressemble).

Un groom se pose sur le dessus de l'ouvrant de la porte, le blunt entre le dormant et le fermant, sur le côté de la porte.


----------



## itka

Ceux que je connais ne ressemblent pas à ceux que vous montrez Nicomon et Punky Zoé. 
C'est exactement celui que l'on voit sur l'image de Oh là là :
http://www.dvdov.ru/product/closers/diplomat.html#choice
...naturellement, il ne porte pas le même nom !


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> Je suppose qu'un bl(o)unt c'esthttp://www.groom.fr/accueil.htm  ça (ou ça y ressemble).


  Salut PZ,

L'objet sur ta photo me semble fort semblable, sinon identique, au « _ferme porte à ressort type spirale _» dont j'ai mis le lien au post #13 pour « _groom_ » (on peut cliquer sur la photo pour l'agrandir). Et itka a écrit que le bl(o)unt était installé sur le haut des portes. Alors est-ce un « blount » ou un « groom »?

Autrement dit, est-ce qu'un « blount » est un ferme-porte de ce type de groom

Edit : je n'avais pas vu le dernier post d'itka.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je parlais du système avec une espèce de bras, oui. J'appelais ça un groom, jusqu'à présent. Je ne connaissais pas du tout le mot bl(o)unt, et je gage qu'il en va de même pour les personnes de ma génération et en-dessous.


----------

